# Caiplie Coves, Fife, Sept '08



## spacepunk (Sep 22, 2008)

A visit with Smellycat and Colt to these wonderful naturally carved sandstone coves. A bit of a hike to get there and a bit disappointed due to the fact that these coves have been used as drinking dens and all night barby/ parties, the insides are ruined by smoke damage, graffitti and rubbish. Still these coves are a good explore and the surrounding area is good for a ramble across rocks etc.
Previous excavations have uncovered cattle bones, boars tusks and deer horns and in early Christian times monks and pilgrims travelling to nearby St.Andrews carved crosses into the rocks.
A hermit, Jimmy Gilligan also set up home here in the 1930's!






















The crosses carved by the monks.










Colt squeezes through an impossible gap.





Jimmy Gilligan.





And his cave today.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool find!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 23, 2008)

Those are lovely. I really like the shapes and the way that the strata's formed. Nice one.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 23, 2008)

That's one to add to my list.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 23, 2008)

Very cool -thanks for sharing matey 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

